# SEXY NEW BOAT!!!



## CUkayakGirl

Apparently purple is the new blue...
Check out the new Jackson lavender boat color...it is awesome!
Jackson Kayak - Kayak News, Kayak Photos, Kayak Videos and Kayak Stories

So cool!


----------



## sarahkonamojo

Not to be too cynical, but hopefully purple is NOT the new blue. Most of the blue boats cracked...

But the lavender looks nice.

sarah


----------



## apurcell

Was this a problem specific to Jackson? Were there any other colors effected? I really like the black kayak they make.


----------



## CUkayakGirl

apurcell said:


> Was this a problem specific to Jackson? Were there any other colors effected? I really like the black kayak they make.


Hey!
Jacksons are solid.
I heard (I could be wrong) that there was one bad batch of blue ones, mostly the mega rockers and that was, i think 2006 or 07 model. Something about the plastic not getting mixed or cooked right. It doesnt seem to be a consistent problem like the EZG's were. 
Someone that actually knows more about the problem will probably respond with the real reason. 

PM TheCraw or JCKeck1 with any questions about that stuff.

I was just excited for the purple!


----------



## David Spiegel

Hey, I hate to do this because the guys at Jackson are good people. There is, however, a certain point where I just have to be honest. 

I admit, I used to like their design. Unfortunately, among the 3 boats of theirs that I had at one time or another (all 2007 models), 2 had serious outfitting defects and 1 had a problem with gouged plastic. My brother paddled their boats for a while as well and broke two over the summer. Now, I was in a position to get those boats replaced quickly and easily. My brother, however, talked to EJ about the problem personally several times and it was never fixed.

Good designs and great people but honestly, the word 'solid,' isn't even close to applying.


----------



## David Spiegel

Oh and it wasn't specific to one color or model. Two of mine were red, my brother had one blue and one green.


----------



## CUkayakGirl

I guess it depends.

I had a 2005 2Fun and my boyfriend didnt tie it on the roof very well and it flew off the roof at 70 miles an hour on I-25. It got hit by two cars and side-swipped by a semi-truck. The boat had tire marks on it but it was perfectly fine. 

I think they changed the plastic because my '07 2Fun does not seem as strong. (I have not had to test it on the highways yet though, thank god!)

Maybe that is the problem. What do you think David?


----------



## apurcell

Hmmm that makes me leary of getting an 08 Jackson


----------



## gh

David, I am just asking but you have the riot team blog in your signature yet are talking about jackson boats. Most reps are pretty clear about their industry connections on this site. Do you have connections with non-Jackson companies?


----------



## acetomato

I had a red 05 SuperFun & it was bomber. Bought an 07, it was a blue one. Part of the underbaked batch and it cracked. It took all of about 10 seconds on the phone with Carman @ Jackson for her to ask which color I wanted for my replacement boat.
My green replacement has been beaten and tortured and held up well. I have friends in red and yellow 07's and both are doing great.
Every company has manufacturing problems (especially in kayaking where the product is abused so much), so the most important thing is how fast they can address the problem and how well they deal with the people who receive the bad product. Jackson owned up to the issue.
I've heard and read so many horror stories of dealing with other companies (cough!wavesportcough!cough!) and heard and read so many good stories of dealing with Jackson. It's not possible that all of these people have been drinking the cool-aid. EJ's a nice guy but he's not some svengali. Everyone's not caught in a Steve Jobs-esque Reality Distortion Field. They're being won over by the quality of the boats, the simplicity and light weight of the outfitting, and the great service and people standing behind their product. 
I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Jackson, and probably will next season (SuperStar!!! & maybe a MegaRocker). But I don't think I'm going for the purple. I think CUkayakgirl will look better in that than me.
Maybe pink.

And no, I don't work for Jackson.


----------



## David Spiegel

gh said:


> David, I am just asking but you have the riot team blog in your signature yet are talking about jackson boats. Most reps are pretty clear about their industry connections on this site. Do you have connections with non-Jackson companies?


First, let it be said that I truly like the Jacksons, their employees, and their team. 

Second, sorry, I thought my signature made it clear which companies I have connections with. I paddle for team Riot and for Mion Footwear. I am featured in Effort Inc. media productions such as Night of the Living Donkey.

The reason I can talk about Jackson boats is that I used to paddle for them on their regional team. This isn't bitterness and it isn't some sort of an attack in order to make people buy Riots. I just had to be honest about my experience as a team member and my brother's experience as a customer. There is a certain point where, despite the fact that I used to paddle for them and despite the fact that I like them, I have to be honest.

I left their team because of problems with their plastic and outfitting, not because of the design.


----------



## miker

I have to disagree with you bad views about Jackson. They are good boats and if you have a problem with your boat you get a new one no questions asked. (Carmen hooked me up too). 
They actually admit that the blue boats had a problem. I believe that they addressed the problem and they are *trying* to be the best with the best product. 
I have do not have experience with a lot of different boats. Although my Prijon has the hardest plastic that I have ever seen. But it is also really heavy. But not too heavy to carry down to gunny gorge with 30 beers in it.


----------



## caspermike

all of the numerous dagger kayaks i have purchased some even demos. can take any hit given lets say " rolling a subaru over your kingpin and nomad." 

dagger plastic is bomb.


----------



## apurcell

I've heard many good things about Dagger


----------



## yourrealdad

I will not reveal my source, but let me clear this Jackson thing up. Jackson has to send their molds to a third party to mold the boats. Said third party either wasn't paying attention or decided to skimp. Rockers take a shorter amount of time cooking than the Megarockers. Said third party cooked a batch of Megarockers at the time and temp for the Rockers. Result is a bad batch of boats. It happens, it even happens to other companies. Plastic is good, hooray for oil, yippie for war.

Prijon plastic is not heated but air blown hence the structural integrity of Mother Theresa

Fuck I did it< I responded to a year old post. I am angry and going to bed now


----------



## Jamba Juice

caspermike said:


> all of the numerous dagger kayaks i have purchased some even demos. can take any hit given lets say " rolling a subaru over your kingpin and nomad."
> 
> dagger plastic is bomb.


Dagger boats are good tool bags.


----------



## LoopDog

CasparMike is a tool bag?


----------



## Tracy N

In defense of Wavesport, I bought one of the first run ezgs, one of those made in the first few months with later known problems. When my boat cracked over the thigh braces a few months outside of the 12 month free replacement period, the tech rep at my shop had a new boat (with noticeable beefier plastic) on my doorstep within 2 weeks, at no cost to me. I researched the issue online when my boat cracked and found it to be consistent that the cracked boats were because of defective plastic and all made in a specific time frame.


----------



## 8lifeGREAT

*2005 fun vs 2007 fun*

I'd like to know your take on the performance differences on the two model years. I'm just learning to trick, weight 165 and want to buythe older (cheaper) model. What advice would you have? What do you specifically do now that you weren't in earlier model? Note: do you come east ever?



CUkayakGirl said:


> I guess it depends.
> 
> I had a 2005 2Fun and my boyfriend didnt tie it on the roof very well and it flew off the roof at 70 miles an hour on I-25. It got hit by two cars and side-swipped by a semi-truck. The boat had tire marks on it but it was perfectly fine.
> 
> I think they changed the plastic because my '07 2Fun does not seem as strong. (I have not had to test it on the highways yet though, thank god!)
> 
> Maybe that is the problem. What do you think David?


----------



## shady

8lifeGREAT said:


> I'd like to know your take on the performance differences on the two model years. I'm just learning to trick, weight 165 and want to buythe older (cheaper) model. What advice would you have? What do you specifically do now that you weren't in earlier model? Note: do you come east ever?


 
I coccur the plastic on my 07 FUN is soft! I think my Pyranha plastic is stronger. I like my Fun though its a good play boat.


----------

